# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Komente rreth muzikes rock

## Hendrix

ARDHMERIA E ROCKUTARDHMERIA E ROCKUTARDHMERIA E ROCKUT





Para do kohe kisha nje mendim, se athua koha e Rockut do te kaloje,por kjo te theme te drejten ishte nje huti,
Rock grupe ka ende dhe numri I tyre mendoje eshte I knaqeshem.Keto,mendoje rock grupe te verteta,nuk mendoje ne hives,vines,stripes dhe te tjeret rock grupe moderne per te cilat mund ti ndegjoni ne te merzitshmen MTV.Por ne valet e radios,atje edhe me tej mund te ndegjoje rock te mire bile ne kohen e fundit me pelqejne disa grupe nga skandinavija,Gjermania dhe Wells etj. Dhe mu keto grupe me ndruan shiqimin ne gjendjen e rockut sot.Edhe nese keto nuk kane fuqine dhe madherine e grupeve *Fllojd,Zeppelin,Jetro Tull*  e tj.por definitivisht  kane nje potencijal. Derisa kam menduar se ardhmeria e rockut do te mbetet ne te lartepermendurit  rockeret modern nuk kam qene optimist por tani e shohe se ai rocku I vjeter ende ekziston. 
Mendoje se duhet te pajtohemi se rocku dhe gjith ajo cka ndodhte me pare shkonte paralelisht me levizjetDua te them se po te mos ishin *Hipit,pankeret*(te cilet ne Spanje-apo diku tjeter ende nuk eshte vendose, kete vit kane Kongresin botrore) dhe ndikimi I Hari krishnes dhe te gjithe asaj nepermes evolucionit te muzikes te 60-ve 70-ve dhe pjeserishte te 80-ve nuk do te kishte as rock te tille per te cilen ne flasimPrandaj,kerkoje mendimin tuaj,çka mendoni per ardhmerin e rockut?
Merne parasysh se muzika shkonte paralelisht me kulturen boterore te te rinjeve,me levizjet,ashtu qe, a mund  rocku te zbehet ndal ngadal ?
 Apo njerezit do te trullohen nga tehnoa,hip hopi e tj. Ne ate mase qe do te lajmrohen levizjet tjera ?


PERSHENDETJE

----------


## StormAngel

Pink Floyd,Led Zeppelin,Deff Leppard,Deep Purple,Jethro Tull etj etj jane paraqitur vetem nje here ne kete skene dhe ne kete bote dhe nuk do te kete me te tille si ta,per fat te keq ne kohe te sotit rocku eshte komerciale puro,them me keqardhje,ngelet vetem te ngushellohesh me kenget e paharueshme te Old School Rockut.  :buzeqeshje: 
Cdo te mire

----------


## FTN_2004

Hmm ta shkruaj dhe un nje rresht ketu. Fatkeqesisht Rocku ka vdekur,  tani per tani te pakten derisa te ringjallet prap. Un do kisha shume deshire qe muzika te shkonte prap drejt drejtimit te viteve 70-80, dhe pse jo metalit flokegjate. Grupe si Deep Purple, Black Sabbath, Led Zepelin etj. i kane rezistuar kohes, kenget e tyre luhen akoma neper radio, evente sportive party etj etj. Ky fakti flet per muziken qe do ti duroje kohes. Grupet e sotme qe luajne te ashtequajturin nu-metal ose commercial metal nuk kane jetgjateshmeri, po fatkeqesisht ata jane te vetmit tani per tani.  Dua te vecoj dy grupe te sotshme qe mund te them mbajne gjalle akoma skenen e rockut: VELVET REVOLVER dhe AUDIOSLAVE

----------


## StormAngel

Audioslave, gjysma e Nirvana.
Ndersa Velvet Revolver nuk i kam ndegjuar ende. Ja te i bej nje kerkim.

----------


## FTN_2004

Korigjim StormAngel, Audioslave jane 3/4 e Rage Against The Machine + Chris  Cornell (ish-Soundgarden) Ne fillim nuk me pelqeu ideja qe RATM zevendesoi vocalin me Chris Cornell dhe shume fansa u zhgenjyen pasi nuk ishte muzika qe prisnin. Por Audioslave nxorren album te ri, koncertet e vitit te pare nuk kenguan asnji nga kenget e vjetra. Un i pashe paa disa muaj keta ne Virginia dhe me kenaqen fare. Knun Killing in the name of, Sleep now in the fire , Black Hole sun , spoon man, hitet e vjetra dmth. Kurse Velvet Revolver duhet ti kesh degjuar ne radio nqs degjon rock, psh Slither ose Fall to pieces

----------


## Gunnar

Po ata qe drejtojne boten nuk jane te trashe mor cuna. E pane c'efekte kishte muzika rrok ne vitet 60-70 si dhe levizjet masive te rinise ne USA dhe Evrope "kunder rrymes" qe kontrollohej nga keta bobat. Muzika ishte nje nga motorret kryesore te ketyre levizjeve per paqe, liri dhe barazi.

Fatkeqesisht tani kane vene cdo gje ne vije pasi i kane droguar njerezit me ca muzika jevgjish ose Dj-sh prej kartoni, edhe klipet i kane mbushur me bukurira dhe fantazira qe te gjithe mund ti shikojne por te mos i shijojne dhe keshtu vazhdojne me eksperimentet. ata qe nuk u pershtaten me rregullat e reja te lojes u shpallen specie ne zhdukje dhe jo ne rrezik por "te rrezikshme".

Megjithate nje muzike rron deri sa ajo te gjeje interes tek degjuesit. Shyqyr qe teknologjia na i ka dhene mundesite qe te mund te iluminohemi me ato te vjetrat vetm se spara kam besim qe do te mund te degjojme ndonje gje te re pervec atyre qe jane bere te pakten 1 dekade me pare. Kete te fundit e kisha ne pwerjithesi se ka edhe ndonje artist qe ben ndonje perpjekje keshtu qe mos te ja hame hakun

----------


## Pasiqe

E vertete, rrokut po i vjen fundi.  Por prape ka disa qe mbahen akoma:
Velvet revolver (not as good as G'n'R), INXS, Bon Jovi (yes, it is rock).
Mua me teper me pelqen Green Day - nuk eshte rock por jane nga me te miret tani per tani.

----------


## StormAngel

Rage pa Zack de la Rocha vdiq. Nje nga grupet e eres se re qe me te vertete me pelqente. FTN, falemnderit per korigjimin. Kisha degjuar dikund se Kris Novoselic eshte drums tek Audioslave, mirepo ndoshta kam qene i gabuar.
Pervec Be yourself tjeter kenge nuk u kam ndegjuar. Kshu qe shume pak njohuri kam per aktivitetet e ketij grupi. Sa per Soundgarden, huh, kjo po qe eshte teme tjeter. Ne fakt, ne New Age Rock hyra me kengen Black hole sun, ende e kam ne Top 50 te kengeve rock.

----------


## Dr Rieux

Ne fakt vitet 90 ishin shume negative per muziken rock. Per mua personalisht zhgenjyes ishte shfytyrimi i Metallica, Iron Maiden, Scorpions, Def Leppard, Helloween, humbja e Queen, Nirvana shperberja e Guns & Roses. Ne fakt mosha ben te veten por me duket se pervec moshes me shume rol ka luajtur rryma e komercializimit qe ka hyre ne muzike. Shoqeria eshte bere shume "konsumatore" dhe ne muzike, rralle ngelin kenge qe rezistojne me teper se nje stine. Kush i mban mend "hitet" e para 5 vjeteve apo akoma me teper para 10 vjeteve ? 

Kjo dekada e tanishme sikur ka sjelle ca me teper materiale te mira, me aq sa e ndjek une. Iron Maiden (me rikthimin e Bruce-it) dhe Helloween kane nxjerre nga dy albume te mira. Velvet Revolver te nxjerr deri diku mallin e GnR megjithese ndjehet mungesa e Axl Rose.

----------


## Ryder

nigjoni coral ose interpol masi te keni maru pune me kto grupet e viteve 20.

----------


## xfiles

vallahi, rroku ka vdekur tashme,
keta frupet e reja qe dalin sot nuk jane te denje te quhen rock.
Kane shpikur kete rrymen e re alternative qe ta shpif.
Rroku nuk k te ardhme per vete faktin qe nuk ka grupe te reja rock.
Thuaj te shtrengojme muziken e vjeter se kjo e reja po e dhjet muhabetin.

sigurisht mosha ben te veten.

----------


## romeoOOO

Rock Is Dead kenduan Lenny me Marlynin mduket!  :perqeshje: 


Nuk na duket te bukura keto grupet e reja se Legjendaret e meparshem nuk mund te arrihen kurre, e jo me te krahasohen!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## StormAngel

Shifni, rocku nuk ka vdekur ne plotekuptimin e fjales.
Mirepo, kur merr te krahasosh Jimmy Hendrix me keto palacot qe dalin ne televizor tashti, kjo eshte e para gje qe te vie ne mend, se rocku ka vdekur.

----------


## Militik

Mund ti kete ikur koha rrokut te vjeter,ose me sakte atyre lloj hiteve.Nuk eshte me ajo kohe kur the beatles kendonin dhe ishin numer 1.Tani ke shume rivalitet dhe gjithcka behet per para.Tani nuk ka asnje lloj muzike qe eshte mbi te tjerat.
Por rroku si rryme nuk ka vdekur,kurse Marilyn Manson eshte i vdekur per vete.

----------


## *andrea*

E keni vene re se pegjithesisht pothuajse te gjitha grupet qe luanin muziken "Rock", kendonin ne anglisht (sepse tingellon me bukur mendoj). Gjithsesi mendoj se renia e degjueshmerise se kesaj muzike ka rene ndoshta edhe nga migrimi i popullsive te ndryshme nga nje vend ne nje tjeter. Duke qene se ky fenomen ka ndodhur shume ne bote (sidomos 30 vitet e fundit) respektivisht ka patur dhe exchange kulturash dhe kjo ndoshta eshte nje nder arsyet perse numri i fansave te kesaj muzike eshte ne renie. Gjithsesi muzika ime e preferuar eshte ajo e viteve '70 - '80. Ajo ka qene muzika me e bukur dhe me e paster per mua. Sot gjithska ka lidhje me komercialitetin. Nese sot krijohet nje grup "rock", keta te fundit mezi presin te nxjerrin leket e asaj kenge apo albumi per te bere nje tjeter.
Mendoj se grupi me i mire rock qe existon tek ne eshte "Asgje Sikur Dielli" (grup ky nga Kosova). Ata po qe bejne rock te bukur!
Dikur kane qene edhe "Rit-Folk" ne Shqiperi por qe edhe ky grup nuk eshte se pati ndonej "buje" te madhe. Nuk e di nese e keni parasysh kengen "Yjet" (ne mos gaboj ashtu quhet) 
(Sa dua te jem larg,
Larg merzitjes pa kufi, 
Sonte do t'kendoj per ju,
Ju qe njihni vec qetesi...  
(Kjo per mua eshte nje nder kenget me te bukura shqiptare)
Pastaj kengetare te mire te kesaj rryme jane dhe Aleksander Gjoka (me zerin me fantastik dhe me te pershtatshem per nje muzike te tille), Redon Makashi Elton Deda, etj.
Tani mund te kete kengetare qe perpiqen te kendojne kenge rock por tek ne preferojne te kendojne thjesht te grupeve te huaja dhe jo te kendojne nej kenge te re ... per me teper ne shqip... kerkoj ca si shume nga kjo e fundit..
Perfundimisht nuk mendoj se kjo muzike ka vdekur... kjo sepse te pakten ne qe kemi shkruar per kete teme, e pelqejme kete muzike.
Pershendetje te gjitheve!

----------


## FTN_2004

Nuk e di a flitet per rockun shqiptar apo ate te huaj. Rock shqiptar nuk ka patur ndonjehere, rock te mirefillte pasi kushtet nuk e kane lejuar (50 vjet komunizem)  dhe problemi i gjuhes (rocku eshte ne anglisht, jo gjuhe tjeter) Ritfolk, ke te drejte andrea, ka qene nga grupet me te mira shqiptare, gjynah qe nuk kam ku ta gjej albumin e tyre te pare.
 Persa i perket rockut te huaj, normalisht ka kohe qe ka vdekur pasi gjithshka qe ka te beje me rockun eshte bere ne vitet '60 '70 deri ne '90. Psh, merr nje grup si Wolfmother, te cilet kendojne ne stilin e vjeter te Black Sabbath dhe duken si imitues.
 Fatkeqesia eshte qe ne boten e sotme te tere duan te behen te pasur brenda dites dhe perfundojne ne komercializem.

----------


## Dita

Shume te mire e kane bere rockun shqiptar grupi Minatori nga Kosova FTN_2004. Anetaret nga Kosova do mund te tregojne dhe per te tjere. Ka pasur edhe para Ritfolk jete.

----------


## TheUnforgiven

A ndegjohet muzika Rock ne Evrope ??
Nese po cilat Bande apo interpretues i ndegjoni ??

----------


## valius

pse disa njerezit e keqkuptojne muziken rock(rockerat,narkomanat,drogiren pffff)...pse thone se rock muzika nuk ka kuptim te degjohet...Mendimi im esht se rock muzika ne vete permban art instrumentet jane gjeja me e bukur e ketij zhanri..pse te mos degjojm nje muzik e cila krijohet nga talenti natyror i njeriut e jo nga metodat te cilat na kan zene frymen(MUZIK ME TFOLME hehehe RAP)......ROCK and ELECTRONIC music the best

----------


## valius

*led Zeppelin , The Doors , Pink Floyd , Yardbirds , The Beatles ,iron Maiden , Deep Purple , Dream Theater , Scorpins , Eagles , Roolling Stones , Nirvana *

----------

